
Ask HN: How to invest in already angel/ seed funded company as CTO? - desaiguddu
We are IT Services company. Another Startup wants us to partner with them as Technology provider.<p>They received investment a few months back and that&#x27;s undisclosed.<p>How do we ensure we enter&#x2F; join organisation on fair valuation ?
======
brudgers
I don't really understand the situation that you're describing. Can you
provide some more details?

------
anthony_franco
Why are they not disclosing the previous investment? Have they at least told
you what their company valuation is?

